# Premiere gibt auf!



## haebel (19. März 2003)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Athlon 800Mhz, 384MB RAM, eine NVIDIA GeFOrce 2GTS/GeForce2 Pro Grafikkarte(64MB), eine Tekram TR-1394W Firewire Karte und eine Sony DCR-TRV8E-PAL Kamera! Das alles mit Win XP

Wenn ich jetzt mit dem Adobe Premiere 6.0 von der cam aufnehme funktioniert da alles einwandfrei! Will ich dann die aufgenommene Datei in z.B. Video A ziehen so macht das Prog schlapp!(auch wenns nur z.B. 2-3sek sind) Genau gesagt es reagiert nicht mehr und kann nur noch durch den Task Manager oder halt Ctrl+Alt+Del beendet werden!

Die augenommen Dateien haben ca. 3.58MB/sek.!

Ist mein PC zu schwach oder muss ich irgendetwas anderes einstellen? Oder würde es mit Premiere 6.5 funktionieren??

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Gruss haebel


----------



## brecht (19. März 2003)

Ich nehme nie mit Adobe Premiere auf, da ich eine capturesoftware nutze - kann es sein, das du direkt in ein Format wie z.B. mpg oder divx capturest, dann kann es nämlich sein, das die Timeline damit nicht mehr klar kommt - dein System sollte auf jedenfall ausreichen und daran, das es die 6.0 Version ist kann es auch nicht liegen - ich nutze selbst Premiere 6.0 und hab keinerlei Probleme


----------



## haebel (19. März 2003)

also wenn ich das capture mache gibt es folgendes file: (Eigenschaften)

Pfad- und Dateiname: C:\Programme\Adobe\Premiere 6.0\inline test.avi
Dateigröße: 21.03MB Byte
Gesamtdauer: 0:00:05:22
Durchschnittliche Datenrate: 3.57MB pro Sekunde
Bildgröße: 720 x 576
Farbtiefe: 24 Bit
Pixel-Seitenverhältnis: 1.067
Framerate: 25.00 fps

Audio: 32000 Hz - 16 Bit - Stereo

AVI-Datei-Informationen:
Timecode: 00:00:59:12
Bandname: "001"
Anwender-Timecode: 00:00:59:12
Bandname: "001"
Enthält 1 Videospur(en) und 1 Audiospur(en).

Videospur 1:
Gesamtdauer beträgt 0:00:05:22
Die Größe ist 20.18MB Byte (Mittlerer Frame = 145.62KB Byte)
Es sind 147 Keyframes enthalten.
Framerate: 25.00 fps
Framegröße: 720 x 576
Farbtiefe: 24 Bit
Kompressor: 'dvsd'

Audiospur 1:
Größe: 735.01KB Byte
Rate: 32000 Samples/Sek, Stereo
Samplegröße: 16 Bit
Interleave: 25 frame(s)

******************************

Mit was für einer capturesoftware nimmst du auf?? gibts da evt. eine test version?
könnte man eigentlich auch den ganzen film mit adobe after effects machen? was spricht dagegen oder dafür??

Vielen Dank
haebel


----------



## brecht (19. März 2003)

Also von meiner Capturesoftware gibts keine Testversion, weil die nur mit der zugehörigen Capturecard funktioniert (DVnowAV - von Dazzle) 

ist allerdings auch merkwürdig, das dein clip bei 5min eine Datenmenge von 20 MB aufweisst - meiner meinung ein bißchen wenig - also glaube ich, das das Material schon bei der Aufnahme stark komprimiert wurde - Bei AVI ist es immer so, das man noch nen Codec auswählen kann. In der richtung würd ich ma schauen - ich glaub ja immer noch, das es Divx ist. Würd zur datenmenge ´passen und wenn man das in die Timeline zieht dann spackt Premiere schon mal ab. Ließ dein Material am besten in Microsoft DV codec ein - verschlingt zwar mehr platz auf der Festplatte - kann dafür sinnvoll bearbeitet werden


oder ist der clip nur 5 sekunden und 22 Frames lang - dann sieht es eher so aus, als hättest du in eine unkomprimierte Avi cecaptured - die sollte Premiere aber akzeptieren - vielleicht mal Premiere neu installieren


----------



## haebel (19. März 2003)

ja es sind 5sek und die par frames!!

du hast mich auf eine idee gebracht ich hab mal vor langer zeit einen so divx codec pack installiert (nimo)! nun hab ich das deinstalliert und siehe da es funkioniert 

danke für die hilfe

gruss haebel


----------



## brecht (19. März 2003)

das ist schön - nur ist divx ganz schön wenn du dein Fertiges Video auf CD oder so spielen willst - solltest mal überlegen, ob du dir nicht einfach nur den Divx codec bei Divx.com ziehst - und wenns dann funzt war wohl irgendwas aus dem Nimopack dran schuld.


----------



## haebel (19. März 2003)

ja mach ich!

arbeitest du auch mit adobe after effect? weil wenn ja hat man da nicht viel mehr möglichkeiten als bei premiere??

danke und gruss!


----------



## brecht (19. März 2003)

Ja ich hab auch AfterEffekts - es kommt immer darauf an, was man gerade macht - umd einfach clips zusammenzuschneiden ist Premiere sehr viel komfortabler - in AfterEffekts macht man dann eher aufwenige Effekte und bearbeitet einzelne Clips bzw. vermischt einzelne Clips um sie dann wieder in Premiere zum entgültigen Film zusammen zu fügen - 

Premiere = Videoschnitt-Programm
AfterEffekts = Composting Programm


----------



## Gi.Joe (19. März 2003)

*dazwischenquatsch*

dein rechner ist definitiv nicht zu langsam, hab mit meinem celeron 500er ca. 5-10min von XM1 gecaptured, in bester Qualität natürlich.
Nicht das du bedenken hast, wegen dienem rechner.


----------



## orange (19. März 2003)

@haebel 

... du solltest den schnitt mit adobe premiere machen und capturen kanns du auch ohne probleme mit premiere machen. Ein Programm zum capturen lohnt sich in der hinsicht, dass wenn du eine Videoschnittkarte hast, wozu es eine Software gibt, die aus der Karte mehr rausholen kann als normale capturing tools. Also nun hast du also deinen film mit premiere geschnitten und es beginnt nun die nachbearbeitung. Die nachbearbeitung kannst du unter anderem halt auch mit AE machen. Oder du importierst den film in flash. Du hast zum nachbearbeiten sehr viele möglichkeiten.

cu orange


----------



## orange (19. März 2003)

... ich weiß soetwas macht man nicht (doppelposts) aber wenn du dir auf www.fakepilot.com mal den film elin anschaust, dann siehst du ein gutes beispiel für das zusammenspiel von videoschnitt und compositing.

think orange


----------



## haebel (19. März 2003)

danke für die tipps ;-)

ja der rechner reicht völlig.. war ein software prob!!

gruzz


----------



## El_Schubi (19. März 2003)

sry, daß ich hier mal so ein offtopic reinsemmle, aber das ist einfach zu gut, was brecht da geschríeben hat *G*


> AfterEffekts = Composting Programm


damit das keiner falsch versteht: ich will mich hier über niemanden lustig machen, der tippfehler gibt dem wort nur einen so lustigen anderen sinn *G* also net böse sein @brecht 

mfg el


----------



## brecht (19. März 2003)

soviel zum Thema 10 finger system und übermüdung - aber ich glaube mann kann noch verstehen was ich meine-


----------



## orange (19. März 2003)

.. ja ich hab es verstanden 

orange


----------



## goela (19. März 2003)

Soll ich den Thread ins Fun-Forum verschieben? Der Schreib-, Tippfehler ist echt lustig. Aber im Fun-Forum verstehst dann doch keiner!


----------

